# iPad en voiture



## iouze (17 Juin 2010)

Je cherche une solution pour utiliser l'iPad en voiture.
Plus particulièrement en tant que lecteur de vidéo pour les passagers arrière.
Je n'ai rien trouvé de bien intéressant. Un système qui s'accroche entre les 2 sièges avant et/ou se fixe sur les appuie-têtes me paraîtrait pas mal.
Certains d'entre vous ont-ils déjà trouvé quelque chose de convenable ?

Pour la recharge le modèle PowerBolt Micro de Kensington me semble correct et pratique


----------



## boodou (17 Juin 2010)

Genre comme ça ?


----------



## iouze (18 Juin 2010)

Un peu cher mais effectivement ça à l'air pas mal.

Merci en tout cas


----------



## boodou (18 Juin 2010)

Sinon, une bête ficelle, ou bien un cintre-voiture


----------

